# Estrogen or IBS?



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I keep waking up sweaty hot alternatng with the chills, gassy and nauseated.I had a total hysterectomy 30 yeears ago and have been on estrogen for years. This past couple of weeks, I have had company from out of town. During that time I have eaten lots of fast food, chips and candy. I normally don't do that.Two nights after I ate ice cream late at night, I was up all night with nausea, vomiting one night and diarrhea.Had anyone else experienced this?Thanks


----------

